
There's an easy way to tell if you're talking to an expert or a faker - known
http://www.businessinsider.in/Theres-an-easy-way-to-tell-if-youre-talking-to-an-expert-or-a-faker/articleshow/53948739.cms
======
kartan
> I'm clearly not an expert in expertise - just look at the hubris and
> overconfidence dripping from this article!

The article meta-invalidates itself. :D

------
buserror
This is clearly clickbait; the article is full of links to other 'seemingly
related' articles used as 'examples' of the very thin point the guys is waving
around. Oh and add a bit of climate change thing as a bit of icing.

Pretty much a textbook example. And I'm an expert!

